# Anybody try HURTTA dog clothing?



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Does anyone have a coat or overall made by Hurtta. I am considering the overalsl, because of all the hiking we do. Spring is coming and that means rain and mud. I also think these will be good in the snow, as they are waterproof. If anyone has them, what size did you get? What are your Hav's measurements? I am having trouble figuring out what size to order.

Here's their video as well. Great outwear for the active dog.

http://www.youtube.com/user/HurttaCollection


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, Linda, those look great! I bet they are expensive... but couldn't find the price or written stuff on them. (I did watch the video.) I bet finding what size to order will be a challenge with our long and low Havs. If you get them please post pictures.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have Hurrta in several models for all my dogs. The thing that is very important is to get the right size, they come in so many different sizes and I have a different one for all of my dogs. So mesure very well...

They are quite tight to take over the paws, it sure make the them fit better, but take a bit of time to dress on.

What model are you looking at????


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I was torn between the jacket below and overalls. I finally decided, and ordered the overalls. My guys have so many jackets, and the overalls will be great for snow, mud, and rain. If it's cold, I can layer by putting a coat over them. I like the adjustments on the feet, neck and waste.

Measuring was hard, so I hope they fit. I ordered the 352. It gives me added room in the chest. The length is just a 1/4" too short, but If I went any longer, the chest would be huge. I will post pictures if they fit.

As far as price goes, they were expensive , but I got a Visa gift card for my birthday It doesn't feel so bad when it's not my money!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, take a pictures
I have all my overalls from the Hurtta Sport collection. Both rain, and fleece.
http://www.hurttacollection.com/


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

karin117 said:


> Yes, take a pictures
> I have all my overalls from the Hurtta Sport collection. Both rain, and fleece.
> http://www.hurttacollection.com/produkter


I love to see your pictures feel free to post ...wink


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

karin117 said:


> Yes, take a pictures
> I have all my overalls from the Hurtta Sport collection. Both rain, and fleece.
> http://www.hurttacollection.com/produkter


I have to be careful as to what I order. The ankle elastic must be tight enough or my guys trip on them.
Id love to see your pictures feel free to post ...wink


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Guys they look great! I love the way the coat you pictured fastens--the scoop under the chest and then click together in back. I have a raincoat that is the same design and it fits wonderfully.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How on earth do you determine sizing on those overalls?


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

How much coverage is there for the underbelly? My current snowsuit is not fitting the bill that's for sure. 

(anyone else wonder about this brand name? Hurtta - with the word 'hurt' in it I just didn't react all that positively...funny how a name can impact people...)


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

KSC said:


> How much coverage is there for the underbelly? My current snowsuit is not fitting the bill that's for sure.
> 
> (anyone else wonder about this brand name? Hurtta - with the word 'hurt' in it I just didn't react all that positively...funny how a name can impact people...)


Yeah, they're a Finnish company so I'm sure it means something cool in their language!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hurtta mean hunting dog in Finish.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I can't find anything to read in english on the site you guys posted... Where are the sizes and prices? Is there anything for those of us who don't speak Finish?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This is the website I bought the overalls from, www.k9active.co.uk. This person is very knowledgeable on fit. Here is the sizing chart and how to measure. Be careful, some websites have sizing charts that are wrong. I went with Hurtta's sizing chart and measuring guide. I have a tape measure with inches and cm. If you don't, just multiply by 2.54 to get cm. There are many styles to choose from. You can find older models by typing Hurtta overalls Polar and Arctic. This site has the cheapest shipping and is running a sale on the winter jacket, muddypaws.co.uk. They don't carry the overalls though.

Well, I hope they fit, because my guys get so muddy in the spring. I also think these overalls will be good on the beach in the spring, fall and winter!

PS. I ordered size 352.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

KSC said:


> How much coverage is there for the underbelly? My current snowsuit is not fitting the bill that's for sure.
> 
> (anyone else wonder about this brand name? Hurtta - with the word 'hurt' in it I just didn't react all that positively...funny how a name can impact people...)


I don't know how much coverage on the underbelly. I'll let you know once they arrive.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the translations on the name - interesting how when we apply a name globally it can conjur up other associations...

Linda thanks for keeping me posted as well.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the site you posted, Linda... Now I just have to figure out why it isn't showing me anything but a menu down the left side. Nothing else fills in. 

The sizing info is very interesting, how many variations of measurements there are, that looks impressive!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Thanks for the site you posted, Linda... Now I just have to figure out why it isn't showing me anything but a menu down the left side. Nothing else fills in.
> 
> The sizing info is very interesting, how many variations of measurements there are, that looks impressive!


That happened to me when I was using SAFARI as my browser. Once I opened it with Firefox, I was able to view everything. I found another sizing chart on the web. It recommend size 301 and 302 for havanese, but that's shy of 12" long and the chest would be huge. My guys run about 14 long. To go to that length, the legs are shorter. Gosh, I hope they fit. That was the closest fit to my guys body styles....... basketballs!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

There appear to be a number of companies in the U.K. that sell them.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Funny, I missed a bunch of the above posts when I sent mine. I had contacted the site you mentioned earlier in the day and they emailed me right back about the sizing. It was still confusing for me though.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

karin117 said:


> Yes, take a pictures
> I have all my overalls from the Hurtta Sport collection. Both rain, and fleece.
> http://www.hurttacollection.com/


Do you remember what size your dogs wear? It seems if I go by the length, the legs might be a bit too short. I would rather the legs be short than the length though.

They suggest the 301 and 302, but they would be at least 2 inches short in length. Also, the chest and waist would be huge. They don't make it easy


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

The site I posted is the comanys site. And if you do like me, press the english flag, you get it in english
http://www.hurttacollection.com/home

No prices on thice site, this is the official site, not the retailer.

They cover a lot of the tummy...I will se it a can take a picures later....


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

The size is the bad thing abot Hurtta, the come i sooooo many diffeent sizes. My dogs do no have the same size, they all have differnt...lol...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Just in case anyone is interested, here are the pictures. I am sending them back, because the legs are way too short. The rest of the fit is great. If I try to fit the leg length, the back length will be too short. Oh well. I'm done trying.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, I'm so disappointed for you and for me. too bad. They looked great on the site but those legs are crazy short.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Is there no end to the information one can find on this site! I've been working on learning some Finnish phrases just for fun and now I have a new one. Hurtta - hunting dog. Thanks!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Oh, I'm so disappointed for you and for me. too bad. They looked great on the site but those legs are crazy short.


If my guys were a couple inches shorter in length, there's a suit with longer legs. Oh well!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have different models for all the dogs...the Sizes are so hard to predikt. I have bought mine when I have been in shows, and have the dog with me to try it out.


----------



## nicole2512 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have got one for Hilda and I and Hilda love it - it really saved us in the winter.
Hers is size 302 and it fits perfectly. On the homepage there is an explanation how to measure - I managed to measure Hilda with the help of my dad.

I love the overall because it keeps Hilda dry and she does not have any snow balls in her fur - so I do not need to bath her every time.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hilda must be shorter than my guys. My guys back length is 36cm and the size 302 is only 30cm. You are so lucky!!


----------



## nicole2512 (Feb 28, 2010)

she is a very petite / dainty / feminine (I am not sure which one the right word is - sorry - my English) young lady


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Nicole, do you have any pictures of her in it?


----------



## nicole2512 (Feb 28, 2010)

yes, I will look for it tonight and post it then..


----------



## nicole2512 (Feb 28, 2010)

OK, I finally found the picture. Here it is!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She looks great! I'm jealous mine didn't fit.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Nicole, what size is that one and what are your dog's measurements?


----------



## nicole2512 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hilda's is the size 302

This fits with the following measurement's
back: max. 30 cm 
legs: front 10 cm / back 15 cm 
throat: max. 41 cm 
breast: max. 65 cm 
waist: max. 59 cm

In the German internet shop, where I ordered the overall, there is a chart, where all sizes are explained like the one above.

Also, there is a drawing which shows how to measure one's dog.

If you need either one, tell me, and I will put it forward here.


----------



## nicole2512 (Feb 28, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> She looks great! I'm jealous mine didn't fit.


Thanks Linda and I am sorry that yours did not fit, but I am sure there is a size in which your havs fit


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Don't know if anyone is interested, but this year I bought the Hurtta winter coat for the boys. Seems this coat can only be found in Europe. If you're looking for a high tech coat, this is the one. I also have the Obtrack, but I like this one much better. The material is like a ski jacket and there's no velco!! I hate velcro. It also has the leg straps and covers all their key muscles. These coats are a size 36 cm. That's exactly what my boys measure neck to tail.

PS. Fred looks a little stiff huh?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That is a really neat coat-and what a handsome model too.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

THANKS. COATS ARE MY DOWNFALL. I LIKE BUYING THEM FOR THE PUPS. BRADY'S MOM HAS HER THING AND THAT'S LEASHES AND COLLARS. I WISH THAT WAS MINE, AS IT WOULDN'T COST AS MUCH!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

I really like these and think the coveralls would be great for Lily when the winter is bad, I just wish they were a bit less "rugged" looking. Being a native Minnesotan, they remind me of a zip up Polaris snowmobile suit. ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LilyMyLove said:


> I really like these and think the coveralls would be great for Lily when the winter is bad, I just wish they were a bit less "rugged" looking. Being a native Minnesotan, they remind me of a zip up Polaris snowmobile suit. ound:


Haha. That what I like about them. They are so rugged!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't put Lily in gender specific outfits all the time (i.e. she wears colors other than pink) but I think I would love that coat if I had a boy. If they made it in dark purple without the brand written across it it would be perfect IMHO. 

I think once winter comes and Lily is shivering in her wimpy little parka and has icicles hanging from her tummy Ill reconsider


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LilyMyLove said:


> I don't put Lily in gender specific outfits all the time (i.e. she wears colors other than pink) but I think I would love that coat if I had a boy. If they made it in dark purple without the brand written across it it would be perfect IMHO.
> 
> I think once winter comes and Lily is shivering in her wimpy little parka and has icicles hanging from her tummy Ill reconsider


Did you see my thread on custom coats? That gal has a lot of pretty coats.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Love them! They will look so sporty this winter!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Did you see my thread on custom coats? That gal has a lot of pretty coats.


I did. I think I am going to get some sweaters from her-just gorgeous and so reasonably priced!


----------



## Sati (Jan 16, 2008)

How funny that I found this thread with my Google search. I was just looking up info on a Hurtta coat for my Havanese. I live in Sweden and I was just at yet another pet store because for years I have been looking for the right kind of coat for my dog. I never find the right size, good quality and fit. My dog was raised in the snow, and we currently have snow up to my knees here right now. Still, I don't have a good suit, so I come home and rinse the snowballs and ice paws every day after our walk. Right now the snow is nice and dry, and powdery so snowball legs / body is not such an issue, but wet snow is the worst. 

Anyway, I didn't have my dog with me at the shop, but when I was looking at different size coats I saw that somebody else had rolled up the cuffs on the legs of the overall / coat. The cuffs are very firm and sturdy and I don't think they would unroll easily while the dog is wearing the overall. Because the store didn't seem to have the correct for for my dog, I was considering a suit that is ideal in length, and then I would plan to just roll up the cuffs. Without having tried it, I don't think that would be a huge issue. Just an idea if some of you have trouble getting the right fit and don't want the legs too short.

I think that I will order the overall online, just because I can save a good bit of money. The overall at Arken Zoo was 695 - 795 SEK ($101 - $116). Yikes! I'd consider paying that just because I want a a GOOD coat that will function and wear well, but I could buy a human jacket for that price.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I tried the overalls, but the legs were too short. I loved them and was disappointed my guys seem too long. I think I posted a chart with their recommendations according to breed. If your have is not as long as my guys, 14 inches, you should find an overall to fit. Good luck!


----------

